# Post a screenshot of your desktop



## Llust (Oct 11, 2015)

im curious to see what everyone's desktop looks like .u. i try keeping mine simple and i used a studio ghibli themed wallpaper. as you can see, there's not much on my pc so its pretty boring. i used to have a shtload of mmorpg games, but they all started slowing down my computer so i just got rid of all of them >< luckily i didnt have any active online friends when i uninstalled them



Spoiler: click


----------



## Mariah (Oct 11, 2015)

I've never actually organized/deleted any icons. I rarely spend time staring at my desktop.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 11, 2015)

Spoiler










probably gonna change it soon. i've had this one for like a year.


----------



## Joy (Oct 11, 2015)

I likea the sims :3



Spoiler: Herb lore? Herb lore.


----------



## aericell (Oct 11, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO CUTE

this is mine, i use a chromebook so its pretty boring



Spoiler


----------



## Murray (Oct 11, 2015)

somehow uni stuff always finds a way to infect my desktop 



Spoiler


----------



## Reese (Oct 11, 2015)

Spoiler










Adam Scott lmaooo

(laptop is still relatively new otherwise there would be way more clutter)


----------



## riummi (Oct 11, 2015)

so cluttered ^^;


Spoiler


----------



## okaimii (Oct 11, 2015)

It's not that great imo. I wish I had more stuff to put on it.



Spoiler: mine


----------



## cinny (Oct 11, 2015)

mine is a huge mess but boring



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

Erm.... how do  I take a screenshot? ;u;


----------



## Llust (Oct 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Erm.... how do  I take a screenshot? ;u;



tap print screen on your keyboard or look for the snipping tool which should be in your pc already c:


----------



## Tao (Oct 11, 2015)

Cluttered desktops make me so uncomfortable. I don't even have the taskbar up unless I scroll near it because it's more clutter.



Spoiler:  Boop






Spoiler:  With the Taskbar 'Up'










My recycling bin changes from Munchlax to Snorlax when it's got stuff in it though :3




Alby-Kun said:


> Erm.... how do  I take a screenshot? ;u;



There should be a button on your keyboard that says 'prt sc' (or some other variation of 'Print Screen'). Press it > go to 'Paint' or something > press ctrl+V


----------



## Albuns (Oct 11, 2015)

mimihime said:


> tap print screen on your keyboard or look for the snipping tool which should be in your pc already c:



Okie doke, thanks!


----------



## wassop (Oct 11, 2015)

i hate clutter haha


----------



## Crash (Oct 12, 2015)

I hate clutter too ​


Spoiler


----------



## himeki (Oct 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  











derezzed makes the best wallpapers u.u


----------



## Llunavale (Oct 12, 2015)

Cleean and too big to see properly woohooo!


----------



## okaimii (Oct 12, 2015)

Llunavale said:


> View attachment 152386
> 
> Cleean and too big to see properly woohooo!



I love that wallpaper!


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 12, 2015)

Spoiler: it's a mess











too far gone now trying to get notes together.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

My desktop is usually pretty clean but I've been a bit lazy to organize stuff in the appropriate drives so I just made temporary folders on the desktop xD but here(file sizes were too large): http://i.imgur.com/CMdT6dF.jpg, http://i.imgur.com/e5EcWBm.jpg, http://i.imgur.com/4d7xdVr.jpg

They're slideshows of a lot more wallpapers but I just included 3. Used to have this super cool rainmeter skin but I kinda removed it after I upgraded to Windows 10. Haven't bothered setting up one since.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 12, 2015)

this laptop is still new and it has more pictures in it than anything else. everything is scattered everywhere, it's such a mess.
it's better not to look really





I love Kirby and pink things


----------



## Trundle (Oct 12, 2015)

I have two desktops hold on

Elementary OS:







Windows 8:





I dual boot the two OSs on one laptop


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I have two desktops hold on
> 
> Elementary OS:
> 
> ...



How is the former? I dual boot Windows XP and 10 on my PC though I pretty much just use the latter; XP is just something I installed just in case anything goes wrong with 10 and I need to reinstall Windows or mess around with settings or something.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 12, 2015)

My desktop is basically my avatar stretched aunt with about 15 icons.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bahamut said:


> this laptop is still new and it has more pictures in it than anything else. everything is scattered everywhere, it's such a mess.
> it's better not to look really
> 
> 
> ...



Holy ****, what do you keep on that thing??


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 12, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler: it's a mess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i thought you quit


what


----------



## cosmopath (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm away from my house right now for a wedding that was yesterday, so I have my laptop with me at the moment. Here's my desktop as of now:



Spoiler


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 12, 2015)

Spoiler: here's mine uwu







idk I might change it soon  :/


----------



## Albuns (Oct 12, 2015)

I think I snipped it right... so here's mine. :U


----------



## Titi (Oct 12, 2015)

Main screen, made with rainmeter. All icons & widgets are functional:



2nd screen (extended desktop) has nothing on it, just this wallpaper (artwork by Sergi Brosa, amazing artist from here in Barcelona):


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 12, 2015)

I recently switched to Zorin and the desktop is pretty dull compared to Windows but I don't like it to be cluttered anyways.This is my first Linux OS and I like it so far.


----------



## okaimii (Oct 12, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> Spoiler: here's mine uwu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ayyy we both have tokyo ghoul desktop wallpapers c:


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 12, 2015)

Heres mine :3, It's nothing special though.



(also, yes I am a huge john green fan  )


----------



## QueenStrawberrie (Oct 12, 2015)

If you can't tell, I'm a fan of SAO


Spoiler: Hehe


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 12, 2015)

QueenStrawberrie said:


> If you can't tell, I'm a fan of SAO
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hehe
> ...



*High Five* SAO IS AMAZING, i haven't finished it yet though, I'm on episode 18? i think... of the first series.


----------



## Brad (Oct 12, 2015)

A few games, but not as many as usual. I mainly use this PC for Premiere and Photoshop nowadays. Also, a Scott Pilgrim wallpaper for good measure.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

Brad said:


> A few games, but not as many as usual. I mainly use this PC for Premiere and Photoshop nowadays. Also, a Scott Pilgrim wallpaper for good measure.



How's GTA 5 on PC c:


----------



## ibelleS (Oct 12, 2015)

I gave up on organization months ago


Spoiler


----------



## Jawile (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice and clean.



Spoiler


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Oct 12, 2015)

WELL i used to be super obsessed with having a clean desktop but now im like eh screw it

so now its pretty messy but kinda organized??? i'll probably clean everything up soon.



Spoiler


----------



## Brad (Oct 13, 2015)

Aerate said:


> How's GTA 5 on PC c:



Runs smooth as butter, and looks ten times better.

Couldn't have asked for a better port!


----------



## Titi (Oct 13, 2015)

Brad said:


> A few games, but not as many as usual. I mainly use this PC for Premiere and Photoshop nowadays. Also, a Scott Pilgrim wallpaper for good measure.



I approve of your wallpaper. Scott Pilgrim is life! 
I met Bryan Lee O'Malley last year and took a really bad selfie with him.


----------



## kassie (Oct 13, 2015)

I dislike desktop shortcuts greatly.


----------



## Peter (Oct 13, 2015)

even that one icon annoys me



Spoiler


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 13, 2015)

Here's mine!
I'm not really a fan of desktop shortcuts when there becomes too many of them. It always ends up looking messy. S:



Spoiler


----------



## Trundle (Oct 13, 2015)

Aerate said:


> How is the former? I dual boot Windows XP and 10 on my PC though I pretty much just use the latter; XP is just something I installed just in case anything goes wrong with 10 and I need to reinstall Windows or mess around with settings or something.



Elementary is great! Obviously the installation process isn't always 100% user friendly, and elementary has quite a few bugs still, but I have mine working very smoothly. I suggest GNU/Linux to most people I know although not all programs that are available on Windows are available on Linux. There are usually great alternatives though.


----------



## mdchan (Oct 13, 2015)

Here's my current one!  I have a habit of changing the background from time to time, but I need to work on the newest one I want to use (I like to take anime images and make my own desktop wallpapers out of them).  This one is just a little cleaned up from the original image with a couple color adjustments since it was large enough.

...and, yes, my monitor is kinda square-ish.  It's extremely old, and I have no idea how it is even still working.



Spoiler: Click me!



​


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 13, 2015)

Its nothing really special but I'll post anyway.
No, I'm not sure why I have a folder named "spaget" and I have Tux Paint for.. reasons..



Spoiler


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 13, 2015)

Spoiler: Desktop Screenshot







Don't judge me >.> She's a lil cutie-patootie.


----------



## Pug (Oct 13, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Bowie (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 13, 2015)

Spoiler











Cluttered but organized.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 13, 2015)

Spoiler: you'll know if you know Human Sadness











Definitely needs some tidying but I'm lazy and it doesn't bother me too much. 
Don't freak out, "untitled folder" is just full of music I downloaded and never renamed the folder lol


----------



## asuka (Oct 14, 2015)

i love these threads bc they inspire me to make my desktop go from this


Spoiler











to this



Spoiler











i-its beautiful...


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 14, 2015)

changed my background and also cleaned up those random files and folders 


Spoiler


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 14, 2015)

If you think yours is cluttered bam!-



Spoiler











Loving my new wallpaper from derezzed though^__^ Also yeahhhh gonna go through what I don't need haha xD


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 14, 2015)

for soem reason it was too big to be uploaded so here's a link i think it should work?? 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CRR-2opUEAEB9KJ.jpg:large

i changed my desktop because i was tired of my old one lol


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

I fixed my desktop a bit since the last time, it's still a hot mess though and it'll get back to how it was I assure you. it's kind of organized now which makes me happy ;u;



Spoiler


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Oct 14, 2015)

My Mac desktop with a Jay shimeji I did myself lol


Spoiler


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Megan. (Oct 14, 2015)

Mine:


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 14, 2015)

This isn't my personal computer. This is from a laptop I borrowed from school to complete a project. 

WAT? 




I want to change it. What should I change it to? Something cute or something funny?


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 14, 2015)

Kissyme100 said:


> This isn't my personal computer. This is from a laptop I borrowed from school to complete a project.
> 
> WAT?
> 
> ...



that's uh......... cute.......
change it to something less creepy


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 14, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> that's uh......... cute.......
> change it to something less creepy




 I didn't make it btw, that's what it was when I received the computer. Don't worry! I will!

I was thinking maybe a cute ACNL picture.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 14, 2015)

My current desktop background:


----------



## Kinoko (Oct 14, 2015)

Girls' Generation


----------



## Katelyn (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2015)

its actually this:


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> View attachment 153227



What games do you play using Dolphin?

 Pretty much all of my grade 10 was all about using Dolphin; I didn't have a sensor bar so I used 2 candles instead lol. Oh the memories.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2015)

Aerate said:


> What games do you play using Dolphin?
> 
> Pretty much all of my grade 10 was all about using Dolphin; I didn't have a sensor bar so I used 2 candles instead lol. Oh the memories.



basically just for animal crossing gc and wind waker but i havent used it in a long while ;(


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 19, 2015)

Spoiler







Because Adventure Time is my life.


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 19, 2015)

I don't have a computer, and I can't get a screenshot of my phone's home menu (if that counts). I've just changed the wallpaper to Super Mario Galaxy 2, as a reminder that I really need to get off my *** and get the first one completed someday XD I think I got to somewhere around the galaxy with the best music to ever exist, aka Gusty Garden Galaxy, but it's been forever since I last played. Also SMG2 is my favourite Mario game.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 19, 2015)

RWBY SEASON 3 HYPE


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2015)

Spoiler: my iPad home screen if this counts










It's actually 4PM here this screenshot was from last night


----------



## milkyi (Oct 20, 2015)

It's nothing fancy really.


Spoiler:


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 20, 2015)

It's nothing all too great, but it works for me! I should really clean up my icons a bit more, though...


Spoiler: Desktop


----------



## Trundle (Oct 20, 2015)

Blue-Ninja said:


> It's nothing all too great, but it works for me! I should really clean up my icons a bit more, though...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Desktop



brooo uninstall Norton please it's so bad


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 20, 2015)

I haven't turned my other monitor on in awhile, but here's the main space:



Spoiler











Gonna be ricing soon instead tho


----------



## Soigne (Oct 20, 2015)

Here's my desktop. I don't like clutter.


Spoiler:


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

do we really want to look


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

piichinu said:


> do we really want to look



It's so cluttered 







this is mine, nothing special​


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Solus (Oct 22, 2015)

My desktop used to be a huge mess... This thread motivated me to clean it. >.>


----------



## ganondork (Oct 22, 2015)

I try to keep everything organized on my new laptop >.<


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 24, 2015)

All those Cutie Marks!


----------



## 0ni (Oct 25, 2015)

currently watching (as you can see from my minimised windows) Funhaus podcast on youtube.

edit: I think I accidentally just posted my desktop image instead a screen cap of my desktop. oops. same thing really...


----------



## Pearls (Oct 25, 2015)

this is mine rn


----------



## chocobeann (Oct 26, 2015)

...so empty :')


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 3, 2015)

empty af


----------



## tsantsa (Nov 29, 2015)

t'is mine


----------



## piske (Nov 29, 2015)

Mine is bare, which I like :>


----------



## Miele (Nov 29, 2015)

Here's my lock and home screen c:


Spoiler:


----------



## Llust (Nov 29, 2015)

this thread has been revived, whoo!
its been awhile since i updated my desktop appearance and everything. i eventually got tired of seeing my old desktop every day so i changed it up a bit


Spoiler: click


----------



## tae (Nov 29, 2015)

i really like the monogatari series, and the animation is one of my faves, so my background's from that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> do we really want to look



what is wrong with you omfg. please clean this up omg.


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

It rotates between pictures of my dogs


Spoiler



View attachment 157413


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 29, 2015)

I made it. :/


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 29, 2015)

that showed my ip adress ;u; sorry!


----------



## piske (Nov 29, 2015)

jinico said:


> It rotates between pictures of my dogs
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Guuuh, your dog is adorable!!! :>


----------



## seliph (Nov 29, 2015)

P e o n y said:


> Guuuh, your dog is adorable!!! :>



Idk what happened to my post there but ty c:
that was her like 2.5 years ago though lol


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

Spoiler: It has my bbys


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 29, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Spoiler: It has my bbys



...I dont see sparro here...okno


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 29, 2015)

Mine's pretty boring


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 29, 2015)

Here's mine with a couple censors:



Spoiler


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Nov 30, 2015)

Spoiler:  it's a huge mess sorry











It was a bit messier this morning but I had to delete some games for more games lol
I've been planning on changing my wallpaper for a while now tho


edit: this thread got me all inspired to clean up my desktop lol


Spoiler:  x


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 23, 2015)

It's been a while... Don't kill me for bringing this back.






My lovely husbando. <3​


----------



## epona (Dec 23, 2015)

mine is hideously cluttered, it's been my default save location for downloads for ages and i haven't been bothered to change it so it's just full of crap, mainly photos and sims custom content and there's also a few essays and assignments
i wish i had an organised pc but unfortunately i don't have time for that so alas, i also name my downloads and files the most random and absurd things so pls ignore



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 23, 2015)

mine's very boring right now

View attachment 159908


----------



## riummi (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 23, 2015)

This is mine at the moment


----------



## Mango (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Goth (Dec 24, 2015)

Christmas wallpaper goals


----------



## Llust (Dec 24, 2015)

updated layout


----------



## Rasha (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## milkyi (Dec 24, 2015)

Changed it up a bit.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 25, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Changed it up a bit.



It's funny, if a guy had a wallpaper like that with a bunch of pictures of a single girl that he thought was attractive it would seem weird and creepy. Double standards, eh?


----------



## milkyi (Dec 25, 2015)

Trundle said:


> It's funny, if a guy had a wallpaper like that with a bunch of pictures of a single girl that he thought was attractive it would seem weird and creepy. Double standards, eh?



I don't just find him attractive, I love his personality. I love everything about him tbh.


----------



## Caius (Dec 25, 2015)

Spoiler








Multi monitors. 




Keyboard/mouse lighting to match and also christmas


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 25, 2015)

Caius said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really cool you've got the dark side on one screen and the jedi on the other. That keyboard show you have going on there is also really sweet.

My desktop wallpaper:


----------



## Caius (Dec 25, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Really cool you've got the dark side on one screen and the jedi on the other. That keyboard show you have going on there is also really sweet.
> 
> My desktop wallpaper:



It was actually a huge pain to get it to work. My second monitor is a bit of a skewed aspect ratio since it's a cintiq. So, I had to modify the image in photoshop to at least look partially correct. It works though. No complaints.

Nice setup.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 7, 2016)

*What does your Desktop look like?*

I Mass Effected my Desktop Theme:






So how about you? Do you use Rainmeter or just put a simple image on and be done? Add Screenshots and dicuss!


----------



## Jacob (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 7, 2016)

Halved so it hopefully doesn't stretch the page or anything.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

Hopefully it's not too big ^^;

my desktop is so boring it hurts


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 7, 2016)

You may note the discarded 'Everything' folder.
I got too lazy to move everything to it.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 10, 2016)

I recently wiped my entire computer and reinstalled Windows 8.1. I wanted to install Windows 7 because I prefer it but my computer brand wouldn't support the drivers. :/ 

Anyways, to give my computer a fresh new look, I changed my desktop wallpaper. It's winter so I've been using Kanon 2006 wallpapers.  Ayu's the best. Uguuuuuu~


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2016)

This is my desktop, it's some Dark Souls fanart of Firelink Shrine someone in Lobosjr's stream posted.



Changed it to some Dark Souls 3's ^



Spoiler: Actual spoilers, if you know what this is, watch out!


----------



## Finnian (Feb 10, 2016)

I can't get over Sorey and Mikleo. And almost all of my files and folders are work stuff sigh sigh.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 10, 2016)

I changed up my wallpaper & moved some things out of my dock.


Spoiler:


----------



## Puffy (Feb 10, 2016)

Here's my wallpaper!



Spoiler:  








You thought this would be a wallpaper, but it was me, Dio!


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Feb 11, 2016)

I saw this thread and felt compelled to change my desktop around a bit to clean it up clutter... 


Spoiler: Star Wars? Star Wars.




I don't know how I can make it larger... oops...


----------



## teshima (Feb 12, 2016)

Spoiler:  bing default wallpaper because every time i tried to change it it reverted back to bing damn u bing








(pls dont ban me mods i swear it's a dented microphone)



- - - Post Merge - - -



Puffy said:


> Here's my wallpaper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Dio did nothing wrong" okay listen here buddy


----------



## Kaziga (Feb 12, 2016)

Here's mine c:
I have undertale wallpapers that rotate through



Spoiler


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 12, 2016)

This is mine at the moment, I have a huge album set to a rotation.



Spoiler: Large and awkwardly shaped











Here's the full image


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 12, 2016)

Mine is kinda boring, it's Just a pic I liked that I found on Google. And I don't like shortcut things on the screen lol Well besides the orange calendar thing, it's mostly transparent unless I move the mouse over it. I usually only use Chrome, which is in the bottom tab xD



Spoiler:  Screenshot


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 12, 2016)

mine xoxo


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 12, 2016)

Lock screen:


Spoiler










Home screen:


Spoiler


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 13, 2016)

10/10 best image


----------



## focus (Feb 13, 2016)

idk so plain


----------



## Domestic (Feb 13, 2016)

*Everyone's is so clean and empty, mines a cluttered mess of games, editing software, etc. xD That black box in the corner was just me coloring out my last name (#HoloTheWiseWolf)*
http://prntscr.com/a2sx2y


----------



## Brad (Feb 13, 2016)

I keep things clean.

Games on one side, work stuff on the other.



Spoiler


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 13, 2016)

Spoiler: ayy here's mine






i changed mine because i had had the previous one for quite a while ;;


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 13, 2016)

Here's mine! I keep my desktop relatively tidy. I don't like it when it gets too cluttered.






you can see i never update itunes here lmao but i just cant be bothered, i only use it for my ipod


----------



## Domestic (Feb 13, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> Spoiler: ayy here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like your wallpaper xD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 13, 2016)

I wish I could upload it, but its GBA Cheese Land from Mario Kart 8.


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 13, 2016)

My wallpaper has always been something related to Attack on Titan for the past 2 years.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 13, 2016)

Here's mine:


----------



## Locket (Feb 13, 2016)

It's about time I share mine


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 13, 2016)

How nice.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## noizora (Feb 14, 2016)

ive been procrastinating those sketches for way too long


----------



## Squidward (Feb 14, 2016)

http://i63.tinypic.com/21jw0gz.png
Here's mine!


----------



## Domestic (Feb 15, 2016)

Squidward said:


> http://i63.tinypic.com/21jw0gz.png
> Here's mine!



I think your desktop is a bit to cluttered.


----------



## galacticmoss (Feb 16, 2016)

My desktop currently. Nice and clean, just the way I like it


----------



## kassie (Feb 16, 2016)

definitely in need of a bg change but:





i can't stand shortcuts on my desktop, it has to be clean lol.


----------



## himeki (Feb 16, 2016)

thank you for the art, windfall!


----------



## pinkcosmos (Feb 26, 2016)

ignore my weird file names </3


----------



## kelpy (Feb 26, 2016)

all my folders are pretty self explanatory lol


Spoiler: yup










the project folder is for my sims custom content stuff that I make sometimes..


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 26, 2016)

Spoiler










Prefer a minimalist desktop so shortcuts are kept in the Windows menu. I have a couple hundred pictures of scenery, landmarks, fighter jets & tanks set to rotate every 30 seconds. Been using the same wallpaper for years...should really add some more.


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 26, 2016)

just my m&g with fifth harmony lol


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2016)

i don't even like the alliance, or hunters, but i'm a slut for good arts.


----------



## seliph (Feb 26, 2016)

View attachment 165730
still puppor



taesaek said:


> i don't even like the alliance, or hunters, but i'm a slut for good arts.



HIS PALMS ARE SWEATY
KNEES WEAK, ARMS ARE HEAVY
THERE'S VOMIT ON HIS SWEATER ALREADY
View attachment 165729


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2016)

nvll said:


> HIS PALMS ARE SWEATY
> KNEES WEAK, ARMS ARE HEAVY
> THERE'S VOMIT ON HIS SWEATER ALREADY
> View attachment 165729




i'm ****ing crying omg bye.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 26, 2016)

lmao why is it so small

if you actually care about seeing it here's an imgur link 
http://imgur.com/hNyZus7


----------



## Llust (Mar 6, 2016)

Spoiler: finally changed the background. it's been awhile


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 6, 2016)

boop c:


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 11, 2016)

used Rainmeter with the Luana skin c:


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Romaki (Mar 12, 2016)

This has been my wallpaper since october I think, I really need to change it once the sun comes out... it's so dark. ^__^


----------



## ruthie (Mar 12, 2016)

as u can see i like my girl nicki

y'all are nerds and I LOVE IT!!!! pls continue!!!!!!!!!!! i support you all


----------



## meowduck (Mar 12, 2016)

I wanna try!
How can i take a screenshot on an ASUS?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Mar 12, 2016)

meowduck said:


> I wanna try!
> How can i take a screenshot on an ASUS?



The windows button then the print screen button at the very top of the keyboard ^^


----------



## milkyi (Mar 13, 2016)

Finally changed mine after a while.


----------



## kelpy (Mar 20, 2016)

View attachment 167468

yeeep here it is :|
atleast the dog is cute!


----------



## SZA (Mar 20, 2016)

Not going to lie.. I cleaned it up before taking this


----------



## kaushalmalkan11 (Dec 12, 2017)

Mine is Tech-A skin based on Rainmeter. Have a look.




I found it via TechWhoop. See it's details and review.


----------



## mitfy (Dec 12, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 13, 2017)

probably the ugliest desktop ever lmao

i need to make this prettier...


----------



## Ackee (Dec 13, 2017)

Spoiler











mine is pretty boring tbh


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 14, 2017)

i don't like having loads of icons everywhere so i keep the rest of the stuff in the folder next to the bin. (i changed the icon of it because folder icons are too yellow and it looked ugly lmao)


----------



## HappyTails (Dec 14, 2017)

Love Live!
I don't like icons clogging up my desktop.


----------



## KingofHearts (Dec 14, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> photo
> 
> i don't like having loads of icons everywhere so i keep the rest of the stuff in the folder next to the bin. (i changed the icon of it because folder icons are too yellow and it looked ugly lmao)



This is actually a very beautiful desktop.



Spoiler


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Dec 14, 2017)

Here is my desktop.  




It's a screenshot from How to Train Your Dragon 2.  When I get my puppy he will be my desktop.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2017)

This is my desktop:

It has all the essentials... Chrome, Project 64, Toad's Tool 64, Dolphin, Kodi, Microsoft Office Word, Windows Paint. Can't have a Windows desktop without a shortcut to Paint! 
Plus that background picture is timeless. Sure, having a N64 logo wallpaper is nice, but a picture of Mario with rabbit ears punching a plane with a fat Wario in it is just too good.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 25, 2017)

This is mine


----------



## duhkee (Dec 28, 2017)

I used to love these kind of threads when I changed the theme and background on a daily basis. This background has been around for probably 2 years, maybe more. I do enjoy looking at it though!


Spoiler


----------



## Demquas (Dec 28, 2017)

It was only by looking at this thread I realized I needed to clean up my desktop. Thanks lol. It's super cluttered and I just save stuff randomly on the desktop when I don't want to search through my downloads or documents folder.


Spoiler










Half of the stuff on there I don't even touch lmao.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 28, 2017)

Spoiler: wah


----------

